# No Picture!



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi All,
I've got no picture on the drop down monitor when playing a dvd. Sound works ok, & it works fine on cd & radio. The monitor's ok on camera & freeview. Anyone have an idea what I can look at before I phone the dealer??? :? 
Cheers CREAKY


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Creaky,

Almost certainly the lead is not pushed in all the way. If you are using SCART then it is important to know that this is a common problem. Some of the pins make hence you have sound, whilst others are not quite there.

Regards

Chris


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi sorry if you know this but have you turned the video select knob in the locker where the aerial booster is?


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

andypenn said:


> Hi sorry if you know this but have you turned the video select knob in the locker where the aerial booster is?


You also ned to turn the radio to EXT1 or buy a proper TV as the system is useless!


----------

